# Synthetic corks...recyclable??



## Voltron (Nov 8, 2016)

Just curious if anyone knows 100% if synthetic corks are recyclable or not??


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 8, 2016)

Recyclable, as in you could use them again -- No, you just put a hole in it to take it out.

Recyclable, as in like paper?? I would think not, but I don't really know.


----------



## Voltron (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah.. I should have been more specific but I did mean more like recycling paper throw my glass in the recycling bin wasn't sure if I could keep the synthetic corks on them


----------



## tjgaul (Nov 8, 2016)

I wouldn't reuse synthetic corks for long term storage, but I do save mine. I wash and sanitize them and use them for short term "work in progress" applications. The corkscrew only goes half way through the cork so I just make sure I get the unadulterated side down into the bottle. 

We drink a fair amount of Rossi Chablis in the 4 liter jugs because A) we like it and B) I can always use the glass jugs. I often re-bottle the wine into 750ml bottles so I can use the jug for a project. Also, it's easier to chill a bottle than a jug. This wine always gets consumed within a few (okay more like 2) weeks so I figure the risk of infection is small and the potential product loss is minor.


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 8, 2016)

Voltron said:


> Yeah.. I should have been more specific but I did mean more like recycling paper throw my glass in the recycling bin wasn't sure if I could keep the synthetic corks on them



As they are a plastic, I suppose. But, our recycler, waste management, won't take small things like caps, so I just trash them.


----------

